# Reptile one enclosure issues



## James Grosser (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi, I recently purchased the 1200x1200 mdf vivarium from reptile one, I’m having issues with the glass not fitting, mainly on the left hand side. Everything is tightened up properly both glass panels are the same and it’s square etc. I’m just wondering if anybody else has had this issue? I’ve had to catch the glass as it’s falling multiple times now and the store I bought it from don’t have it at the top of their priorities at the moment. What can I do to fix this or do I just wait for the store to eventually get around to it?

cheers


----------



## cagey (Mar 27, 2020)

Did you put it together yourself? You may want to check that the deeper of the two tracks that the glass runs in is at the top of the enclosure not at the bottom.


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 27, 2020)

Spot on what cagey said, we had a similar issue with another custom enclosure, where the glass kept just falling out, we just had the tracks the wrong way around


----------



## James Grosser (Mar 27, 2020)

We did put it together ourselves and we followed all the instructions and the reptile one logo is the right way up and at the top of the enclosure like it stated in the instruction, I’ve checked that I’ve done everything up properly and that it’s all nice and tight too but glass still falls out


----------



## Bl69aze (Mar 27, 2020)

I’d be measuring the tracks that the deeper track is at the top


----------



## James Grosser (Mar 27, 2020)

I just measured the tracks bottom track is 4mm and top track is 10mm, the same both ends
[doublepost=1585304191,1585304047][/doublepost]The opening for the glass doors in 900mm and the doors are 905mm, could the glass be cut too short?


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 5, 2020)

Not really a fix, but it might see you through till the shop pulls its finger out,....
Place a few bamboo bbq skewers in the bottom part of the track to lift it up a bit. Glass slides well on them.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 5, 2020)

I have the opposite problem with Reptile One glass enclosures, you can't take the doors out to clean them. You have to dismantle the enclosure first, a real pain the A !!


----------



## Blighty (Apr 5, 2020)

This may sound silly, and I am sure you are doing it right - but have you tried rotating the glass panels 90 degrees?

The enclosure may be square but the panels will be slightly rectangular. It sounds possible that you may be putting them in sideways is all. Good luck!


----------

